# Bee Weaver



## jams bees (Oct 4, 2008)

We ordered 100 queens from B Weaver last spring and I had the worst experience I have ever had with a queen producer. They didn't put enough attendants in the box to cover the queens so most of them were chilled. Of the ones accepted most of those were replaced by the bees within 4-6 weeks. Several of these "natural" queens were very hot. We suspected Africanized traits surfacing. I am talking about bees that attack you when you get out of the truck at the bee yard, before you have a chance to suit up or light a smoker.

My biggest complaint with B Weaver is the fact that Danny would never call me back even though the gal who I spoke to assured me he would. I have dealt with a lot of different queen breeders and have never been treated so poorly. Every other breeder who had problems with their shipments made good on the shipment.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

The above post was moved from the Treatment-Free Beekeeping forum, thread: Some Bee Weaver Questions Answered.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

last year was one of the worst for everyone. It was a nightmare for all breeders. They were all missing dates. Mating was effected by the situation too. The carry over has been this winter and all the people having losses from it. The effects are not over.


----------



## jams bees (Oct 4, 2008)

That may be true but it doesn't excuse his poor customer relations skills. It also doesn't explain the fact that lots of other bee keepers have had poor service over the years.


----------



## DavidP2211 (Jun 7, 2010)

I bought four queens from them last spring. One died right after installation (extremely stupid beek move with zero fault of Weaver). I didn't feed them at all, pretty much neglected them, and am totally treatment free: the remaining three have made it through winter so far. 

However, one queen is hot - not Africanized but hot. Made a ton of honey, huge brood, robbed every other hive they could and I swear they were devious in figuring out how to sting me. The second queen was a bit hot but no big deal. The third is "normal" in that they are not aggresive. I didn't supply feed to any of them and they still have a fair amount of stores left.

I didn't have any issues when I bought them: the order went clean, they were in good shape when I picked them up. As I am completely treatment free - I am willing to put up with a bee that is hot if they deal with the crud being thrown at them right now.


----------



## Markerbee (Mar 8, 2012)

Dealt with BeeWeaver now for 3 years, and the customer service I've received as been beyond reproach.


----------



## jstoneservices (Dec 13, 2011)

have been dealing with BeeWeaver for three years. Seamless transactions. Ordered 150 queens andthen decided to have in two shipments instead of one. No problems, only reqiured an e-mail.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

2nd year for me. Same thing, I ordered some queens and later rquested to receive part now and part later. I observed Laura dispensing packages, nucs, and queens, at a warehouse in Austin yesterday. Most of the customers picking up were beginners and they were treated with dignity and professionalism.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Weaver has treated me and my order top notch. Some of the crying and screaming in these threads have gave me a poor view of Beesource Forum members.


----------



## Jaele (May 14, 2012)

julysun said:


> Weaver has treated me and my order top notch. Some of the crying and screaming in these threads have gave me a poor view of Beesource Forum members.


WOW... Really? Well, that's what this thread is for... It's for telling your own experience. I'm sorry that you have a poor view of Beesource due to beekeepers giving their reviews of their experiences. I personally appreciate hearing what others experiences are. Glad you had a good experience w/BeeWeaver (B.Weaver)...


----------



## Jaele (May 14, 2012)

There are two different Weavers out of Texas... (B.Weaver and R.Weaver - for those newbies who may not realize).... I ordered my first bee's (2 pkgs) from B.Weaver and received them in April 2012... I was very happy with the health of the bee's, the nice, clean shipping packages, queen cage w/attendants, etc... Both hives of B.Weaver bee's have done very well here so far in my neck of the woods (Middle TN)... I can't tell you how they'll make it thru the winter here, but I'll post after we experience it. 
I fed the packages as much as they wanted to take in pretty quickly and they got busy drawing beautiful comb...The Queens in both hives are laying very well and they're raising brood of all ages, stocking away pollen, nectar.......
My experience w/B.Weaver on this, first occasion was POSITIVE and I emailed them to let them know. 
Customer Service is what makes customers come back every year and it seems to me that they comprehend this. I was happy and can recommend B.Weaver from my one and only experience.

**I also ordered a single package from R.Weaver and unfortunately did not have a positive experience to date. :no: I'll post my experience w/them in a thread pertaining to them.


----------

